

Generate Fake Data for Your JavaScript Applications Using Faker - rakeshmenon
https://scotch.io/tutorials/generate-fake-data-for-your-javascript-applications-using-faker

======
e28eta
I've done something similar at work, primarily to generate random data that'll
pass our validation checks (real cities, valid SSN, etc).

It seems strange to me that the email address and usernames in the samples are
based on a person's name, but they're different from the user's actual name.

I chose to just take the name, and transform it for the email address. I think
some consistency will make it easier to test that the right user data shows up
in the right places while testing.

~~~
rakeshmenon
sounds interesting and useful.. is your code open-source? Can we see your
work?

------
elliotec
I've used Faker and like it. For mocking big datasets I prefer
[http://www.mockaroo.com/](http://www.mockaroo.com/) served by
[https://github.com/typicode/json-server](https://github.com/typicode/json-
server)

~~~
rakeshmenon
yep! It's takes care of a lot of useless headache when it comes to testing or
so :)

